# Glow in the dark Vanes?



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

I have heard from a certain vane maufacturer:
*"We will be launching a glow in the dark at the ATA show in January*."

To further quote:
*"These are not your child's glow in the dark toys. These will glow for 10 hours or more on a single short charge, making locating your arrows in the woods - in the dark- a bit easier. 
They are made of the same super durable material our original vanes are. "*

(These quotes are used with the authors permission)



I guess they will not be here before Halloween, got to come up with something else now.... ;-(

But he did offer to send me some samples "as soon as he could".


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

try glow and shoot sold on ebay or Ican give you the guys e mail addy the company is out of South Carolina Hilton head they glow for 10hrs also peeps the vanes are made by fletch flex


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Aye it was Dan from Flex-Fletch that told me they were bringing them to market, targeting the ATA show for "official release".


Needed something quicker for my Halloween get-up though.


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

Its in the market now bought some 2 weeks ago check it out.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

I found them... https://glownshoot.com/Announcements.html

they list the: 
GNS 200 - "Smaller Vane" 
GNS 418 - "Longer Vane"



















Dan at Flex-Fletch hinted at FFP-418, FLP-400, Flash (FFP-200) and perhaps FFP-360.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Got my package from Flex-Fletch just in time to complete my Halloween costume. 
Dan sent some FFP-360 and FHP-200 ("flash") vanes in the new glow-in-the-dark material.

Before heading out I "charged" the vanes using the headlight of the car for 1 minute while slowly rotating the shaft. Now, over two hours later they are still glowing strong. My digital camera cannot process the picture correctly but I can assure you they are BRIGHT. 

I can easily see the glowing vanes of the arrows sticking in my bag target 20 yards away.
After the first arrow I can shut off the floodlights in the backyard and shoot in the dark with ease

These are really, really, cool for shooting at night, should you ever have the hankering to go shoot at O'Dark30

:rock::thumbs_up:thumbs_up:rock:

When I get up to let the dogs out at 0300 I'll see how they are doing.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

What were you using them for? 
I know something for Halloween, but :noidea:


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

glowing arrow through the head...


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

Told you they where neat easier to find arrows in the dark glow for long time plus fly super great like them flash vanes.have glow peeps targets and more.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Madlaz said:


> have glow peeps targets and more.



Saw that, but a glow in the dark frisbee is still cheaper.


----------



## ITapeIt (Nov 6, 2008)

*Glowing Flash vanes*

I order 2 paks, as I use the FHP 200. They are the same size, I have Flo Orange on my cock vanes and going to use 2 Glo Greens.

Has anyone notice the glowing flash vane spooking deer?


----------

